# CERF question



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi all, 
I was reviewing the health information for the pup I was planning on getting and the sire's cerf says: D3a Iris, persistent pupillary membranes- iris to iris. 

What does this mean? TIA!

BAER, patella, hip, elbow were all either normal or excellent.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

siggie said:


> Hi all,
> I was reviewing the health information for the pup I was planning on getting and the sire's cerf says: D3a Iris, persistent pupillary membranes- iris to iris.
> 
> What does this mean? TIA!
> ...


I'm short on time this evening, but please do a search for PPM on this forum ("PPM" without the quotes) and I believe you will find a previous discussion on this).

Edited to add: Nevermind, apparently the forum can't handle a search of something that small. I'll try to find the info for you later.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hi, I found a great answer for you here.

It seems that the iris to iris isn't as big a problem and in Havanese would be considered a breeder option. Probably not the best to breed to another affected Havanese but not considered hereditary. Kimberly will be able to get you more info later.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

I found  this post . I think it might be what Kimberly was looking for.

Between Kimberly's and your info and checking all siblings and offspring on OFA and not finding any problems with them, I'm thinking it's fine... Anyone concur? =P


----------

